# HUBBY AGREED #2!!



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

OLLIE IS GOING TO HAVE A BROTHER!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hallelujah!! What's his name & age? When does he arrive home?? Same breeder? I'm just full of questions!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my Gosh.......HE IS CUTE! Congrats! I'm really happy for you!I love those markings!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

He's a texas boy!! gotta pick him up!!! i'm just giggleling!!..doing the CA to texas and back in one day...the things we do for love!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey, where in Texas? Didn't you get Ollie from the same breeder that I got Valentino from?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Yep - but I was looking for an older male puppy - he is 16 weeks - born christmas eve!! didn't want to do all the puppy stuff...he's potty trained!! until it is all finalized don't want to say much but i feel so fortunate...his now mommie is amazing!!! feel we have been blessed!

ollismom

Pix #2


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ooo...he's gonna be gorgeous when his coat grow's out! Like a lil lion!


----------



## Lily's Momma (Jan 16, 2007)

Congratulations he is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

that was Quincy's age when I got him......16 weeks.He was 5.3 pounds and just super!He was housebroke(at her house) with a doggie door,we don't have one,so I ended up having to re-do the potty thing,but it really wasn't so bad.He was well socialized,crate trained,well traveled,used to being groomed etc.I honestly can not think of one draw back......congrats ---he is adorable!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

My question is what are we all doing on a Friday nite on the forum!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!      

Olliesmom!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am SO happy for you!!! That is wonderful. I love the white hind quarters!!
When? When? When?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I am soooooo jealous. My hubby MIGHT say yes to another Hav, but not until we only have one dog in the house. He's a beauty and I think that the older ones are just great. My granddog was 16 weeks when we got her and she's the best dog ever. Good luck with him and have a safe trip.
PS. I was golfing on Friday night.....it was finally warm enough to do so. I feel so fortunate as we have a group of friends (couples) who meet every Friday night in the summer for golf, food, and drink. (We talk about the drink more than do it as we are all mostly light weights in that department!!) We have a small club with a 9 hole course, and we laugh, relax, and enjoy each other's company. We love Friday nights!! I'm telling you this because some of my joy was stolen as we had to leave Izzy and we worried about her! She survived and didn't seem to upset with us...phew!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Catherine and Ollie. What a sweet pup. When do you get him? This weekend?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cathrine,

Congratulation to you and Ollie of course, on the new addition. Your new baby is gorgeous!!!! I love the coloring and his coat, oh Ollie is going to be so happy to have a new baby brother.

Edited to add that I just knew your hubby would say yes, see he is just a softy.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

More puppy lovin'

Have a safe trip -- and enjoy every inch of him!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

He is just adorable!! He and Ollie are going to have so much fun together.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ollie, He is really really cute!! Any names yet?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, Catherine, I knew it. I am so excited for you and your family. He looks a lot like Brutus. And almost the same age, also. Brutus was born 1/08. 

I, too, am full of questions. When will you get him? Will Ollie go with you? If not, do you want Brutus to watch Ollie (Charlie and I would help)? How much does he weigh? How did you find him? When is our next play date?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am making resies today to pick him up in Texas on the 12th!!! Almost named - got it down to a few...

Maverick
Echo
Storm
stanley - we have the Ollie!!
Roarie
spangel
whisper
Riley

Any other sugestions or input! Here is another pix..blurry but cute!!

Olliesmom
Catherine


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Catherine,

Since Ollie is named after Olivia de Havilland, how about Errol or Flynn?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww~ Congrats!
I recognize him...I know his breeder! I met her at last years Havanese Nationals. She is a hoot~Be sure to tell her Katie said "hi"....LOL!
I bet you are so excited~ Ollie will love having a brother!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, since he's a TEXAN and I'm a little partial to them I vote for MAVERICK! The Dallas Maverick's are in the play-offs right now( and playing so pitifully! ) Anyway Ollie's mom please pm me and tell me where in Texas you are coming to get him! Also any info on the breeder since your new little guy is such a cutie pie! I might want her name for a future reference!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, so sweet. His tail is just like Shelby's. I'm so excited about all the new puppies!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cute name choices! Well, Storm kind of goes with his current name, but Roarie is on the same line of thinking and sounds more like the name he's now so far, so either of those would get my vote.

By the way, whatever name you choose, his aunt (younger sister to his mother) is here at my house. Aunt & nephew just a few minutes apart!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats. How wonderful.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Congrats, Olliesmom. I love his coat pattern. Hey, we're also getting new dog in a week, a little brother for our 10-month old female, so about same age as Ollie. Although he'll just be an 8 week old. (I posted a thread in Puppy area, "this new puppy...") Maybe we'll have to compare a few notes on bringing in a 2nd young male. I'm hoping our Minka will teach him lots. Especially, of course, where to go potty, etc.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Well it should be interesting!! Got more pix today from the breeder! Now I am so anxious!!!

Ollismom

PS...GOT THE GIGGLING CARROT TODAY - TOO CUTE!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Olliesmom said:


> Got more pix today from the breeder! Now I am so anxious!!!
> 
> Ollismom


What are you waiting for, post the new pics already!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Here you go! A little large on the close up!

Catherine


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Catherine - he is a little doll!!! Love his face, his coloring and he looks like he might be a pistol!!! You are going to have so much fun!!! Thanks


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

What a cutie!!!! Love those markings.

As for a name, I like Flynn also. 

Lucky you, lucky Ollie, brother coming!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations -- 
He is a cutie !!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is so exciting! I am so happy for you - Congratulations!!!  I love how beautiful he is - lucky you


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Catherine - what great pics! I bet you cant wait I have heard so much about these giggling carrots that I finally ordered one, along with a pepper & cucumber -they should arrive tomorrow - I hope the pups like them!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Catherine- Just checking in the Forum after being away from my computer for nearly a week. I'm SO glad you got him! He is such a cutie! This is such an exciting time for you!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Boy, I missed a lot being away from here for almost 3 days!! What great news, Catherine!!!!!! I am SO happy for you, hubby and Ollie. He will LOVE having someone to play with!

The pics are great. He is really good-looking!

I like Stanley and Ollie, but Roarie is nice too. Some good names there! 
So now you have to wait until the 12th, eh? How will you do it?!  

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the name Stanley and Riley!After you get him,you'll know.......love the new photos......he is a cutie pa tootie!


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

He looks like a stitch! Congratulations and what fun!
I love the idea of Stan and Ollie-- (as in Laurel and Hardy!). First of all, Stan is a great, one-syllable, dog-attention getting name. But mostly I think the dual naming is totally apt as I know they will keep you entertained and laughing. Very cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Catherine, he is such a doll.... I think he looks like he has too much personality to name ahead of time-- keep your list and all suggestions and one will just fit perfectly. Jasper was going to be called Rudy before he came home...


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

All these new adorable puppies lately!


----------

